# Getting into the traditional archery



## TradZ71 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll be getting my first custom takedown bow in a few weeks
I found my takedown bow
49 pounds
28 draw


----------



## Dennis (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome welcome to the addiction


----------



## Clipper (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome, it's a great sport.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome to the sickness, you'll be getting another, and another, and another...


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 25, 2017)

It's a load of fun, challenging. Welcome to Trad


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome to traditional archery. It's a blast. Good luck.


----------



## TradZ71 (Nov 9, 2017)

The second week of December I'll be placing an order for my bow
Drop tine custom bows


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

TradZ71 said:


> The second week of December I'll be placing an order for my bow
> Primal tech bows



so you will have many months practicing with it until next September. Just wondering, why 49 pounds instead of rounding it up to 50? Sometimes bows don't come out exactly as planned & end up being an odd number, but wanting it at 49 is not typical - just wondering.


----------

